# Looking for Willie Williamson



## Davie M (Apr 17, 2009)

Anybody out there know of Willie Williamson.He hailed from Bonhill nr Alexandria,Scotland.Went to the Vale of Leven Academy early 1950's.
He worked on deck on weather ships out of Greenock 55/56.
Heard a rumour around the 1960's he was with New Zealand Ship.Coy.
Davie M


----------

